# Composer seeks Arts Patrons



## arosciszewski (Jan 27, 2012)

Award winning composer seeks adventurous fans of new music to sponsor genre-blending project.
http://www.indiegogo.com/I-Wanna-Make-A-CD

Pledge $50 or more and you will be entered to win 2 FREE tickets to a NYC area chamber concert on 3/31.
http://www.mcensemble.org

Hurry! Only 4 days left...

This is a large scale project involving some 30 musicians and I can use a little help getting over the finish line. I have launched an indiegogo fundraising campaign and am asking you to consider donating to my project. No, this isn't a handout - for your donation you can choose 1 of 7 different 'perks' as a thank you for helping me realize my dream. It may be as simple as a digital download or as elaborate as artwork prints or tickets to an upcoming performance.

Every little bit helps. No assistance is too small, including sharing my campaign with friends, family, facebook, twitter, etc..
Please visit the campaign homepage to read about the project and see videos of some of the recording and rehearsals.
Thanks for reading!

Andrew


----------



## arosciszewski (Jan 27, 2012)

Hi,

I'm down to the final hours of my Indiegogo campaign. (It will end early Monday 2/20) Please consider sponsoring my genre blending project of classical/progressive rock music and helping me make this dream a reality.

Read all about it & see some videos here: www.indiegogo.com/I-Wanna-Make-A-CD

PLUS, there's still time to enter to win 2 FREE tickets to a March 31 NYC area chamber music concert! (Just contribute $50 or more and be automatically entered to win).

Thanks for reading!
Andrew


----------

